# Daily amount of food poll.



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm curious as to how much various hedgehogs get fed. Would you kindly post the volume of food you feed your hedgies and what they get?

Basil:
One tablespoon of 50/50 Blue Buffalo Weight Control and Nutrience Adult Light.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Most owners on here "free feed" their hedgies, this is when you leave out kibble throughout the whole day and night and let the hedgies choose their own time to eat. Replacing the food everyday, of course.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I put 1.5T of fresh CSFCLS kibble in their dishes each night, so far they've never run out. Some nights there's more crumbs than others but most nights they have several (5 or more) kibble leftover so I've left it at this amount. I leave the crumbs/leftover kibble in their dishes all day in case they do wake up and want it, then give them fresh again before their wake time.

Hope this helps, kibble varies in size though so not sure if its accurate enough for you. Also, factor in the treats/diet supplements such as fresh cooked plain chicken, they'll likely eat less kibble that night.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

I give Pixel 3 heaping teaspoons of kibble per day.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Winston eats around 110 pieces of food in a 24 hour period, sometimes a little less. My mix is one part Blue Spa Select Weight Loss Formula, one part Authority Weight Loss/Hairball Control, two parts Royal Canin Indoor Mature 27, and two parts Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

I give Stub 70 pieces of kibble per day; she usually eats 50-60. My mix is Blue Buffalo Indoor Health, Wellness Healthy Weight, and Natural Balance Original Ultra.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla eats about 70 pieces of kibble per night. I do about 20 each of Royal Canine, Green Pea & Duck & Wellness. Plus some 10 pieces I spread all around the cage every night. Then also, about 4 mealworms.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sweetie eats about 35-40 kibbles per night (NB Reduced Calorie, Blue Buffalo Weight Control, and Castor & Pollux). hard to say about Harvey 'cause feeding him kibble has been difficult.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I feed Inky 55 kibble a night, plus 20 mealies/pupae/beetles and other soft treats. He usually eats 2/3rds of his kibble and all his treats.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily gets 70 pieces of kibble a night, and she usually eats between 40-55 pieces, sometimes less. She also sometimes gets baby food treats, a teaspoon each time.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

My hedgies have been eating CSCLS-light, Wellness Healthy Weight, and Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck. Two parts CSCLS : one part Wellness : one part NB.

Satin, my almost 3.5yo, who weighs ~640g gets 9g of the mix every night.
Tex, my Tumbleweed, who weighs ~320g gets between 12 - 14g of the mix every night.

If they manage to finish that all off by morning (they typically don't; there's usually a few whole kibbles left), I toss in a few grams more.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

My boy gets 60 kibbles per night. On average, he eats about 30-40 kibbles.

The only time that changes, is when it's flax seed oil night, where he'll eat a good 50ish kibbles, maybe more. But even then, there's usually some left over in the morning. But when it's flax night, I also change his food early in the morning.


----------

